
Selling Pain to the Saturated Self (2017) - bookofjoe
https://academic.oup.com/jcr/article-abstract/doi/10.1093/jcr/ucw071/2970267/Selling-Pain-to-the-Saturated-Self?redirectedFrom=fulltext
======
abnry
Voluntary pain is quite different from involuntary pain. The former is quite
manageable because one can stop at any time. The latter is agony. I suspect
people like the feeling of accomplishment in handling voluntary pain and that
keeps them coming for me.

------
dade_
I recently ran into an old manager. High stress job and he was quite drunk,
but edolained that he is is really into Isreali Street fighting. It's pretty
brutal, but he aays he loves it...

------
prophesi
Huh, so pain's desirability actually is to "feel alive." Or perhaps better
phrased as escaping one's inner-self to appreciative one's underutilized
outer-self.

------
momentmaker
Pain and pleasure are two sides of the same coin. I read somewhere that during
a torture, once the torturer sees the victim is actually enjoying the pain of
the torture then he/she has to end/kill him/her.

I can understand why some people have dom/sub fetishes for the duality of pain
and pleasure.

